# Cross Country Skis?



## Glenn (Sep 14, 2009)

I know nothing about them...aside from they're narrow. 

My wife has been wanting to get a set for the past few years. But with our very nice neighbors up in VT telling us to feel free to use their 40 acres, I think it's time to pull the trigger. Not looking for anything fancy here...just what to look for. So if we see decent setups at the store, we can pull the trigger.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 14, 2009)

As a kid, we used to go cross-country skiing.  Fun times.  Look forward to seeing your 1st CC TR!


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 14, 2009)

Get a pair that have metal edges.  Tech. they are backcountry skiis but its all the same to me.  Three pin set up works best.  I bought a used pair for my first set up for 40 bucks.  I have since upgraded.  Check with JD he will probably know someone who has used stuff that would be down your alley.
Skiis without metal edges are very hard to use on anything other than groomed trails.  

I go out almost everyday after work when there is snow on the ground.  Thought I would not like it but now I get more days on my CC Stuff than my downhill, and no one gets your freshies 

PS if you have a dog they love it to

I


----------



## Glenn (Sep 14, 2009)

No dog...my wife says I'm enough work as it is. 

Excellent, thanks for the tips! I'm assuming we'll probably be doing more off groomed stuff since we have access to a lot of land in VT.

What's a decent setup go for these days?


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 14, 2009)

Glenn said:


> No dog...my wife says I'm enough work as it is.
> 
> Excellent, thanks for the tips! I'm assuming we'll probably be doing more off groomed stuff since we have access to a lot of land in VT.
> 
> What's a decent setup go for these days?





My set up which I consider the best for what I am looking to do cost me about a grand.  I  set up a friend of mine for about 400.  Its kinda like asking what alpine gear costs.  
I use my metal edges on groomed trails as well and they go along fine.  

Go into a cross country ski center and they will show the different types.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 14, 2009)

Sounds like used gear may be the way to go at first.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 14, 2009)

If you're not sure what you want, decide first if you are going to do touring (most of the time) or skate skiing (more aerobic...need shorter skis).  I can't recall the length conversions...I found it last year.  

Further, if you're not sure XC is going to be her thing, figure out the length and go to a ski swap/used equipment store.  New set ups can go from $150 or so and up the last time I looked and that was years ago.  I had old three pin boots that were fine...and was on a mission last year to find skis. I landed the PERFECT pair at a used sport shop....for a whooping $30.  They were NEW.  Used once or twice.  Perfect.  I used them last year three or four times and will use them more this season when I can.  They owe me nothing.  

Mine are waxless.  Go with that for now unless you are going to get serious.  Waxing is a whole other game...


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 14, 2009)

Here are some charts...I am 5' 9" and have 195 cm, so the second chart is more in line with what I recall needing.  

http://www.summitonline.com/guides/guide_cross_country.html#ski

http://www.sigges.com/SSC.htm

My skis...$36 to be exact:  :wink:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/41172-weekends-finds.html


----------



## Glenn (Sep 15, 2009)

Another vote for used...excellent. You know, I've checked craigs, but there's not a lot out there. I didn't even think of a ski swap. That's a good call. Tis' the season for that too!


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 15, 2009)

Craig's list can be hard....without pictures.  If there is a used sporting goods store in your area...like Play it Again Sports, Replay Sports, etc. you can find some great stuff on consignment.  

The advantage with used is that if you (she) is going to primarily be downhill skiing, and go XC every once in a while, then it makes no sense to invest in that equipment to have it collect dust.  You'd be surprised how much decent XC stuff is out there because folks didn't like it and now want to dump equipment.  Just be sure you know what you're buying.  

Again, go waxless for now.  :wink:


----------



## Glenn (Sep 15, 2009)

That's my biggest concern. That $30 pair on craigs looked nice...but it looked similar to the graphics I've seen on Rossi alpine skis circa 1983.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 15, 2009)

Some of the stuff may be dated.  Admittedly.  My Karhus are probably at least 15 years old, but they work great and were NEW.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd get something like that to start off with. As long as their not hammered. Altough, can you "hammer" x country gear?


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 15, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I'd get something like that to start off with. As long as their not hammered. Altough, can you "hammer" x country gear?




It does not matter that much if they are worked a lot.  Mine first set were really old.  Only had metal on about 8 inches of the ski.   I would not be to concerned to much if the are a couple inches to big.  I forgot to mention waxless.  Thats the way to go.  
I walk across roads with mine, ski over bare spots and rocks.  You really can't do to much to them.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 15, 2009)

That's good to know. My wife had already mentioned using areas near the roads up there...and most roads are dirt.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 15, 2009)

Glenn said:


> That's my biggest concern. That $30 pair on craigs looked nice...but it looked similar to the graphics I've seen on Rossi alpine skis circa 1983.



Did they have metal edges with a three pin biniding?


----------



## Glenn (Sep 15, 2009)

I couldn't tell from the pics. A lot of good I am!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 9, 2009)

Update! They had a used ski sale this weekend over Dover/Willmington VT, so we took a ride over there. I printed some info from the links in this thread; mostly regarding the correct length and whatnot. 

Well, we walked out of there with two brand new pairs of skis and two brand new pairs of boots.(3 pin setups on both)....Grand total? A whopping $160. Skis were $39 a pair, boots were $39 a pair. I have no idea about the brand of the anything we bought...but for the price, what the hell.... I'll try and get some pics later. Thanks for the advice guys! It certainly helped so I had a bit of an idea of what I was looking for; 3 pin setups and waxless.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 10, 2009)

Some pics:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice score.  they are great when it below zero on the hill.  You can ski around the back country and have almost as much fun.  I did not notice metal edges but that ok.  It will make the gentle slopes downhill challenging.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks guys! I beleive my wife's skis have metal edges...mine don't. We're looking forward to trying these out once we get some snow on the ground in VT. We already found an old logging road behind our house that we want to explore a bit.


----------



## Bumpsis (Nov 13, 2009)

It looks like you found some decent looking equipment. I know that most people that are new to XC gravitate towards the waxless skis. 

If you like the XC experience, I'd encourage you to  also pick up a used pair (or new, if the price is right) of waxable skis and try your hand at waxing. Nothing to it, waxing can be made very simple, although a lot of people turn it into an art but it really doesn't need to be so.

You'll find a huge difference in you kick effectiveness and the glide. It's really is worth the effort. 
I use waxless skis only when the temps are close to 32* F or above because then getting the right wax gets to be a messy chore.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 13, 2009)

Cool! Given the deal we found on these...maybe we scan score some wax skis down the road. I'll be sure to keep everyone posted on this adventure. I'll be bringing along the digi cam.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 13, 2009)

I''ve got  2 prs of Karhus  215 cms for racing and 205 for tighter trails had em for yrs awesome skis -- i'm 6'1"


----------



## bigbog (Nov 13, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> .........Mine are waxless.  Go with that for now unless you are going to get serious.  Waxing is a whole other game...



TB/anyone..along that train of thought....do you use _anything_ on your waxless or is there something that'll help with glide?  Had picked up some SBound (Fischer snowbound crown) fishscaled waxless...didn't seen to get much glide, ..I wouldn't dismiss my beginner's stride as the glide killing culprit...y/n?  Get the feeling that the kick with these has to be somewhat more dynamic for glide than with waxed...  The inexpensive step in/click...seeing some of the 3-pin boots look more developed..but for now trying to just get some glide with the waxless/scaled...
Anyone beveling the edges?

$.01
Steve


----------



## Glenn (Nov 13, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> I''ve got  2 prs of Karhus  215 cms for racing and 205 for tighter trails had em for yrs awesome skis -- i'm 6'1"



I think mine are 210's? They may be a bit long for me...I'm about 5-10, 5-11. But for $40....no complaints.


----------

